# 04 frontier - Pillar tweeter



## nissanDood (Mar 13, 2005)

04 Nissan frontier King Cab XE (4 speakers)

I recently replaced the headunit and door speakers in my frontier. I replaced the head unit first, with an ecplise. No problems after the replacement.
After replacing the door speakers the pillar tweeters do not seem like they are working
The speakers that replaced the factory have a crossover seperating the mid and tweeters. I did not change any wiring going to the pillar tweeter, just using the tweeter that comes with the new speaker, so I would have assumed that they would have continued to work.

Can anyone tell me if the nissan wiriing has a crossover somewhere in it or what I am missing ?


----------



## shaggy (Apr 1, 2005)

How do you remove the pillars on a 2004 frontier in order to replace the tweeters?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Why do you want to replace the headunit? I think Nissan made some pretty good head units for there vehicles. Did it quit workin or something? Just didnt sound good? 

For the pillar, you can probably just pop it loose. Whats wrong with the tweeter? I think the tweeters in my Sentra SE sound pretty damn good or either I have been listening to old Cadillac speakers too long.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

nissanDood said:


> 04 Nissan frontier King Cab XE (4 speakers)
> The speakers that replaced the factory have a crossover seperating the mid and tweeters. I did not change any wiring going to the pillar tweeter, just using the tweeter that comes with the new speaker, so I would have assumed that they would have continued to work.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the nissan wiriing has a crossover somewhere in it or what I am missing ?


I am assuming you installed a set of separates (2 midranges, 2 tweeters, and 2 x-overs) to replace the factory speakers. If this is the case, you'd want to use the factory wires as the input, then run separate wires off the x-over's outputs to each respective speaker. Anything other than this, I'm not exactly sure what you were trying to install. What brand speakers did you put in?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Biscuit said:


> Why do you want to replace the headunit? I think Nissan made some pretty good head units for there vehicles. Did it quit workin or something? Just didnt sound good?


Their Bose head units aren't too bad, but their non-Bose equipment leaves a lot to be desired. The factory sound system in my work truck (Nissan Frontier King cab XE) does not sound good at all. The worst sounding stock stereo out of any Nissan product I've ever owned or driven bar none.


----------



## shaggy (Apr 1, 2005)

i installed a planet audio headunit, morel tweeters, audio development mid-bass, planet audio 400 watt for the components, and a very old ppi 200 watt amp paired with a old style(round) kicker solo baric 10


----------



## austxbengal (Oct 30, 2015)

wickedsr20 said:


> Their Bose head units aren't too bad, but their non-Bose equipment leaves a lot to be desired. The factory sound system in my work truck (Nissan Frontier King cab XE) does not sound good at all. The worst sounding stock stereo out of any Nissan product I've ever owned or driven bar none.



Resurrecting a thread from the dead here...
The factory head unit, including the way the system is wired, leaves a lot to be desired.
I'm 2 months into ownership of a gently-used '04 King Cab XE.
As far as audio is concerned, at first I blamed the factory (non-Bose) head unit. I replaced it with a Kenwood head unit (KDC-BT762HD), which helped but the sound still seemed lacking. I had nearly convinced myself that the tweeters were baked until I pulled out the schematic in my Haynes manual...

THEN... I found a big piece of the puzzle:

The factory wiring for the two-door Frontier puts the door speakers on the rear channel and the 'premium' A-pillar tweeters on the front channel. Maybe the Bose head unit makes good use of that configuration, but the factory head unit can't. My Kenwood couldn't either.

I managed to flip it into something totally Kick by rewiring the factory outputs to put the door speakers and A-piller tweeters on the front channel, then adding in a pair of surface-mount speakers (Pioneer TS-X150) on the rear channel.


----------

